# These F*@%##G riots.....



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Im just watching Sky news' coverage of the shit thats unfolding in London......

Fucking primate retarded SHIT flowing out onto the streets of London....... 
I wish they would send in the armed squads, the military.... whatever..... and start fucking shooting...... see these pricks run like fuck then.

I simply cant beleive my eyes and im sitting here bubbling with rage at this shower of shit.
Just watched a handful of retards attack a bookies, up on the wall tearing at an LCD screen. They just look like rampaging chimpanzees..... theyve taken on genuine primate behaviour, actually an insult to primates.... these fuckers are just fuelled by the need to take whats not theirs, to bark about demanding respect THEY DO NOT DESERVE.
All these poor sods who now have no business to earn a wage from, folks who have lost their entire homes.... probably mostly uninsured too with the current state of the economy.

This tide of effluent deserve wiping out, if this was on the streets of any other continent, barring USA, they would be CRUSHED by severe military force and dealt with in no uncertain terms.

Send in the fucking military and end this..... now i would LOVE to watch the panic on the streets then!!!!!!

Fuck me im raging


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

yup.

Scum.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

...... oh and if this is even remotely linked to the events surrounding the shooting of a certain someone over the weekend, i have ZERO sympathy for that whatsoever.

Sympathy, in my book, can be found between SHIT and SYPHILLIS.

At this elevated stage, i doubt very much if any of this shite even knows what its all about by now.

Just seen some looting retared tart on sky news make the bold and extremely educated remark that "were getting our taxes back...." :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
What a piece of pond life shite.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

What you expecting

We have no PM

We have no Chief of Police - Resigned

No Number 2 In Charge - Resigned

And we have 62 Offices on A Two Year Contract to help sort the Hacking Scandal


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

There even looting Whimpy for burgers and a [email protected]@@ing hairdressers for a quick hair cut...


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

antcole said:


> Im just watching Sky news' coverage of the shit thats unfolding in London......
> 
> Fucking primate retarded SHIT flowing out onto the streets of London.......
> I wish they would send in the armed squads, the military.... whatever..... and start fucking shooting...... see these pricks run like fuck then.
> ...


DITTO.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Dont forget Tanks are Congestion charge free... True Fact


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Bet eBay gets a hammering over the next few weeks 
It's beyond me send in the tanks!!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.994682,-1.755144


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

this is bullshit.. there rioting over fuck all. some guy got shot. as he was carrying a gun.. serves the daft cunt right. dont carry guns. now every daft yoof is jumping on this.. they dont care about the guy whose been shot. they just want to get involved in some violence. as it will make them cool.... fucking idiots.. your not cool , your just acting like morons.. what if that was your familys business ? what if that was your mothers car youve just burnt?


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Gforce said:


> Bet eBay gets a hammering over the next few weeks
> It's beyond me send in the tanks!!
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.994682,-1.755144


Lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

Remember the line from 'HILL STREET BLUES' lets be careful out there.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Theres talk there on the way to the Olympic Stadium.... Boris will be back from Holiday Now


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

These fucktards don't have the intelligence they were born with. Some people just want to watch the world burn.

Martial law must now be the only way forward. And I hope the TV cameras are on the front line as the troops move in: I'd love to see these "triple-hard-bastard rioters" when they realise the big boys are about to restore discipline, with or without consent.

The pictures that have been all over the papers today look like they are from the Blitz. At least it was the enemy causing carnage in 1940 and 1941; this time it's our own countrymen. A sad indictment of contemporary British society.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm really surprised this didn't kick off last year. It's been coming for a long time.

I see the disenfranchised of society are frustrated and punching back.
They can't get jobs, they belong to a generation that probably won't get a job, and in that they do all they know what to do, steal, rob and loot.
I dont feel sorry for them, far fucking from it.

It's also the same old areas, Hackney, Toxteth, Handsworth. (At the time writing this, Handsworth police station was on fire.)
The police are outnumbered and doing exactly the same as they did during the riots last year, standing back and going in occasionally when they feel it's getting too out of hand, although last year they seemed to let some of this happen so that the uncontrollable crowds can let off some sort of steam and feel like they are getting their way.

But this is different.
Even my dog doesn't shit in his own basket.
So who or what's to blame?
Well, i can think of loads of factors but the main thing that's enabling these riots is the internet and the police.
The internet is giving them private forums to organise these riots, be it Facebook etc or using their Blackberry's to use BBM to communicate.
The police have no teeth, i've been saying this for a while. Nothing more than fucking hall monitors because they can't be trusted with any real power. And before anyone pipes up and says i'm wrong, bollocks. Recent events have shown once again that the police can't be trusted from the very top to the very bottom. The police have been consistantly fucking it up for years, but only in the last 40 it's been reported on heavily by the media. It's little clubs within clubs, the Freemasons, all that crap has weakened the police to the point where they have nothing left. All you have to do is watch these fly on the wall police programmes to see that it's coming to the point where crime does pay. I rarely see a charge stick and when it does it wasn't worth dishing out.

Watching this on the tv now, all i see is the start of the big crumble.
The police's only weapon being able to shout "Stop, or i'll shout stop again.
The rioters know what they're doing, it's a numbers game, they know the police can't cope with these numbers, most stations can't cope with a bad Saturday night.

What's the solution? No fucking idea, but it's obvious what the problem is.
Send in the armed forces, do we want to go that far? It's a big step and if we do can we ever go back?
Sadly, if it keeps up i can see it being the only option.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

STTink said:


> The police's only weapon being able to shout "Stop, or i'll shout stop again.


Picture the scene, in the background there are buildings on fire, looters throwing missiles into shop windows, people running in panic everywhere and a policeman on a PA saying "This is a message for the public, disperse now or we MAY have to use force."

WHAT?

Get the fucking army in there. Impose a dusk to dawn curfew. Block the streets. Prevent any movement. LOCK IT DOWN. Above all protect the innocent from these fucking morons and do something aside from stand by and watch.


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

antcole said:


> Im just watching Sky news' coverage of the shit thats unfolding in London......
> 
> Fucking primate retarded SHIT flowing out onto the streets of London.......
> I wish they would send in the armed squads, the military.... whatever..... and start fucking shooting...... see these pricks run like fuck then.
> ...


Couldnt agree more.

At least JJB have some ideas for a new TV ad!


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > The police's only weapon being able to shout "Stop, or i'll shout stop again.
> ...


This force being sticks, pepper spray and a condescending attitude?
What good's that against fire, rocks, cars, guns, masked hoodies and harsh language?

Too say the police have lost control really doesn't cover it. Maybe there's not enough backhanders going on for them to be interested. Add in to that the force cut backs.

@ Matt's pic. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Couldn't agree more.

At least JJB have some ideas for a new TV ad!

[/quote]

  

I'd imagine this is what they will all look like at the next footy match just a sea of brand new addidas tracksuits!!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.994686,-1.754898


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Just the way i see it.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

STTink said:


> Just the way i see it.


Classic!!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.962106,-1.645545


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

STTink said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > STTink said:
> ...


Why on earth aren't we using the same tactics that are used in Ulster and on the continent

Namely .. water canon and plastic bullets to stop these thieving scum bags ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

You'd think she'd pick a better time to start congratulating the police and the acting Police Commissioner...






Now is not the time for PR spin luv. You need to be a bit more sympathetic to those who have had their businesses, homes, cars and property attacked, but mostly to those injured defending themselves while the police wait for instructions from those supposed to be leading them.

When the shit hits the fan we seem incapable of coming back with a rapid and effective response.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> You'd think she'd pick a better time to start congratulating the police and the acting Police Commissioner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there you've hit the nail on the head Rich.
The government of got so used to putting a spin on a situation, they've forgotten how to deal with the fucking issue, too busy worrying about how it looks.

If people weren't too busy covering there fucking arses and trying to look good, maybe they could spend some time and do something worthwhile.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

It's a shambles all these cardboard gangsters wrecking homes and businesses there is a lad on the daily mail website got robbed of the clothes off his back in broad daylight shocking don't quite cut it!!!


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Unfortunately the only time you see the Police use their teeth is when a law abiding tax payer confronts the scum to try and protect his family and home, and then the Police come and arrest him for it.


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

fut1a said:


> Unfortunately the only time you see the Police use their teeth is when a law abiding tax payer confronts the scum to try and protect his family and home, and then the Police come and arrest him for it.


To right. How dare people try and protect themselves, you might hurt one of these scumbags. 
If the police are unable or unwilling to protect the law abiding, then the people should be able to use any force to protect themselves and their families.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Graham Grant said:


> fut1a said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately the only time you see the Police use their teeth is when a law abiding tax payer confronts the scum to try and protect his family and home, and then the Police come and arrest him for it.
> ...


But you're not.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

These are the type of people we're dealing with here...






Now I'd have that guy's nuts off... :evil:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Posted it about 90 mins ago in the Scum thread in the flame room.
It's sickening to see that fucks like this roam the streets.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

STTink said:


> Posted it about 90 mins ago in the Scum thread in the flame room.
> It's sickening to see that fucks like this roam the streets.


Did you see this one...

http://www.twitvid.com/4JTZH


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > Posted it about 90 mins ago in the Scum thread in the flame room.
> ...


Yeah,I find it kinda sad that this one has to exist. :?


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Quote of the day.

"Only one in 6 officers are trained in the use of riot gear."


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

STTink said:


> Quote of the day.
> 
> "Only one in 6 officers are trained in the use of riot gear."


You're having a laugh. Can they spell it?


----------



## McWullie (Jul 18, 2011)

Issue Tazers and just let the Police walk down the middle and zap anyone close to them. Then all ones still lying on the ground get picked up and arrested. Job done!! Simples!

We are far to soft on the scum of this country.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Incredible   ,,, the same reactionery purile drivel from a ill informed populace,, THINK !!! why is it happening ??? why are so many of the young people intent on destroying their own comunitiies ?? !!! but maybe dont bother,, just keep on , as the OP says, watching Murdochs Sky television , !! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] polouting the country and muddying the waters with the establishment agenda,,,, 
as with the so called "terrorist "threat and subsequent wars the " problem " has never ben solved and we are now in a more dangerous world than ever !!the social unrest by the dissafected underclasses will continue and intensify until we stop listening to Murdochs, and the likes, establishmentarianist policies and take our heads out of the sand [smiley=bomb.gif] there are none so blind as those who will not see
we had better face it,, the old regeim is ending,,, the exploitation of the masses by a small elite is becoming harder to maintain,,,, 
as Bob said all those years ago,
" get out of this new one if you cant lend a hand
cos the times they are a changing "
:roll: :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> Incredible   ,,, the same reactionery purile drivel from a ill informed populace,, THINK !!! why is it happening ???


Perhaps it has something to with the abolishment of corporal punishment issued in schools and by the courts, or perhaps because their parents are shite at parenting or perhaps is all has something to do with the human rights act. Or perhaps all of them


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well whatever your views, it's good to see so many people reacting positively by joining together to clear up.

As a girl on the Breakfast News said this morning, "It took us 8 hours to organise this while it took David Cameron two days to come home and not say very much."


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Not quite sure why there are a few anti police comments, its so easy to comment from the comfort of your sofa. :?

Without wanting to state the obvious, it may appear that they are standing by watching but they are limited in what they can do due to simply being outnumbered.

Bring in the army, issue a curfew, clear the streets....after that, anyone out there is 'fair game'! :twisted:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wankers done asda in gloucester last night with a few other shops damaged also. toooo close to home now......get the picaxe handle out time.
(daughter just got in to work, few caused trouble in cheltenham last night) areas of high street sectioned off completely.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> wankers done asda in gloucester last night with a few other shops damaged also. toooo close to home now......get the picaxe handle out time.


Asda? Clear confirmation they are low-life...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> Incredible   ,,, the same reactionery purile drivel from a ill informed populace,, THINK !!! why is it happening ??? why are so many of the young people intent on destroying their own comunitiies ?? !!! but maybe dont bother,, just keep on , as the OP says, watching Murdochs Sky television , !! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] polouting the country and muddying the waters with the establishment agenda,,,,
> as with the so called "terrorist "threat and subsequent wars the " problem " has never ben solved and we are now in a more dangerous world than ever !!the social unrest by the dissafected underclasses will continue and intensify until we stop listening to Murdochs, and the likes, establishmentarianist policies and take our heads out of the sand [smiley=bomb.gif] there are none so blind as those who will not see
> we had better face it,, the old regeim is ending,,, the exploitation of the masses by a small elite is becoming harder to maintain,,,,
> as Bob said all those years ago,
> ...


Q. Why is it happening?
A. Because they want a free TV or some new trainers.

Q. Why are so many of the young people intent on destroying their own communities?
A. Because they want a free TV or some new trainers.

These kids are wouldn't have the first clue what you're on about. Most of them aren't even 16 yet . They don't care about politics. They don't think they're being exploited by anyone. They've just seen footage of people getting free TVs and trainers and have decided to have a go themselves.

There's nothing social about this unrest. They're even fighting amongst themselves over the stuff they've stolen.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

SAJ77 said:


> Not quite sure why there are a few anti police comments, its so easy to comment from the comfort of your sofa. :?
> 
> Without wanting to state the obvious, it may appear that they are standing by watching but they are limited in what they can do due to simply being outnumbered.
> 
> Bring in the army, issue a curfew, clear the streets....after that, anyone out there is 'fair game'! :twisted:


They are standing there and doing nothing. That's the problem. Dealing with the damage after you've watched it being done really negates the use of a police force. It's not anti police rhetoric, it's pointing out that they are useless, there is a difference. I dont think using the army to go in and do their job for them is a solution either because the sets a precident for a road we really don't want to be going down.

Curfew the fuckers, act like irresponsible kids, be treated like the same.
Was watching the news yesterday and listening to some Vicky Pollard wannabe in Birmingham saying "the police don't respect us innit, so why should we respect them".
Says it all really, I can understand why they don't respect the police, but having not learned that respect is earned is just bad parenting.

@Gazza. 
Well, it showed them on the t.v. in what looked to be Barton street and Asda is not that far from the old Barton Gates is it.
And both of us know the type of demographic that lives around Barton St.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

lmao........yes bud we do but cannot name those that shall remain nameless :roll:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

STTink said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite sure why there are a few anti police comments, its so easy to comment from the comfort of your sofa. :?
> ...


STTink you have made the classic error by calling them "The Police Force" they are now a service and they have to be user friendly :lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

STTink said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> > They are standing there and doing nothing. That's the problem. Dealing with the damage after you've watched it being done really negates the use of a police force. It's not anti police rhetoric, it's pointing out that they are useless, there is a difference. I dont think using the army to go in and do their job for them is a solution either because the sets a precident for a road we really don't want to be going down.


I know what you are saying, its so frustrating seeing it on the TV but locking everyone (anyone??) up on the spot is just not feasible with the manpower they have. It would take say 2 cops to take hold of a 'violent' offender, take him away and process him etc - they would soon run out of cops on the street....

The crimes would have to be dealt with on a case by case basis, obviously certain incidents couldn't be left 'till later'!

The cops have a thankless task (I know I've been one!!) in general let alone in a riot situation. They have no 'real' power - a toothless tiger if you will! The fault for that lies squarely at the feet of the government - both past and present!

As for the term police FORCE?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Saj


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

SAJ77 said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > SAJ77 said:
> ...


I've pointed out before, i've no sympathy for the police. Thankless job? Do something else. I had someone tell me recently in a thread over a scratched car i had no idea what i was talking about because i wasn't a police officer.

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=223734&start=15

And to me, that thread and the responses by the police officer in the thread sums the police up full stop.
If i did my job so badly that people constantly complained about how i did it, if all i did was constant fuck ups i'd be out of business very quickly. But civil servants seem to have immunity, be it the police, the NHS et al, worse still my taxes, your taxes, all our taxes go towards paying for these poor services.

I've also pointed out police corruption, at all levels over the past 40 years since the MET has tried to keep it's house in some kind of order as a major reason why they have no teeth. Many of you don't realise how or why the CPS came about, but basically it was because of mistrust within the ranks, racism, little clubs like the Freemasons etc. This all undermined trust in what is sometimes referred to as the biggest gang in the world, the English police Force.

It doesn't matter how they spin it, the police have been shown up to be corrupt liars for years. That's why their teeth were taken from them.

I'm sick of hearing the home secretary, the mayor of London and even the PM praising a group of civil servants for standing to one side and watching our capital burn. 
Modern policing is lazy, it relies heavily on technology which only scratches the surface of the job. It's turned them in to nothing more than prefects, hall monitors. Dishing out fines, filling in paper work. Or as we use to call it at school, removing house points or sending you to a teacher for a possible detention.
I didn't mention it to anyone in the thread but many years ago i used to do some cp work for this guy.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/179398.stm
I'd known Ellie for years, we met when i was doing martial arts comps, fighting at quite a high level as a heavyweight.
While he was putting himself out there and becoming a tv celeb in a tv series called Mersey Blues, he was being investigated by his own force. 
He told me stuff about about police corruption that would sicken you, but nothing sickened me more than his behaviour. He was well known around Merseyside as working both sides of the fence, but was eventually shopped not by one of his own men, but by one of the UK's biggest drug dealers when he decided to be greedier than normal.

I've seen police corruption in action, ive been on the receiving end of many a condescending attitude and i've also come to see what a poor job they do from experience.
I've said it for a long time, but the law in this country is antiquated, corrupt and piss poor. From when a law is broken, a crime working its way through ambulance chasing law firms, upsetting victims of crime on the way to a piss poor result when a criminal is freed and a victim is made to feel soiled.

So, my sympathy lies with the poor guys that were run over and killed in Birmingham last night, my sympathy lies with the Asian gentleman that lost his shop to looters and worked 20 hour days to get it off the ground and to be humiliated on national tv when he couldnt hold back the tears knowing those that did this to him would be laughing when they saw his breakdown.My sympathy also goes out to the Sikh community that last night decided it had to go out and try and protect its Mosque because they couldnt trust the police to do so. My admiration goes out to those that are starting facebook groups and getting out there and assisting with the clean up, showing real British spirit.

But the police? As a whole? Fucking useless across the board.
I don't blame individual officers, but the system is flawed beyond repair.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

STTink said:


> I've pointed out before, i've no sympathy for the police. Thankless job? Do something else. I had someone tell me recently in a thread over a scratched car i had no idea what i was talking about because i wasn't a police officer.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=223734&start=15
> 
> ...


Here, here.


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > I've pointed out before, i've no sympathy for the police. Thankless job? Do something else. I had someone tell me recently in a thread over a scratched car i had no idea what i was talking about because i wasn't a police officer.
> ...


Just about spot on, a good point made.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

STTink said:


> I've pointed out before, i've no sympathy for the police. Thankless job? Do something else.





STTink said:


> But the police? As a whole? Fucking useless across the board.
> I don't blame individual officers, but the system is flawed beyond repair.


I did mate, after 5 years of 'pissing in the wind' I went back to my old job which paid 5 times as much!

I still have faith in the police, (only from experience) but do not doubt levels of corruption in major city forces. :?

Like any job, there a good ones and terrible ones! The thing with being a cop, to a degree, (from my experience again) you can do the bare minimum to get by with regards to offering a service to the general public or you can take pride in the job and go that extra bit to provide a 'memorable' service. I like to think I fell in to the latter category :?

You would be horrified to hear the things we had to implement under direction from the home office.....just bogged down with paperwork.

Glad to be out of it BUT still have admiration for serving cops as the (majority) are TRYING to do a good job with one hand tied behind their back!

...and don't get me started on the courts :lol:

My sympathy IS with the victims, all I am saying is I understand the difficulty the police face. I know they made a choice to sign up.

Saj


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

SAJ77 said:


> Like any job, there a good ones and terrible ones! The thing with being a cop, to a degree, (from my experience again) you can do the bare minimum to get by with regards to offering a service to the general public or you can take pride in the job and go that extra bit to provide a 'memorable' service. I like to think I fell in to the latter category :?
> 
> You would be horrified to hear the things we had to implement under direction from the home office.....just bogged down with paperwork.
> 
> ...


I have no doubt that there are a section of police that go out of there way to go beyond the call of duty. But what goods that when you're dragged down by the monkeys your predecessors made for backs? And what we've seen recently, police officers standing by and watching looting on a mass scale, what message do you think that sends out not just to us, or the rest of the world, but to the individuals committing these crimes?

And why do you think that amount of paperwork is now in place?

As for any difficulty any officer faces, after seeing what ive seen over the past few days, i hope it involves his or her conscience, i really do.
I also hope that it never comes to surface that the reason they stood by and watched had nothing to do with budgetary cuts that have been implemented by this government. I already see Boris is calling to have a review of the cuts and to have police budgets ring fenced again. That'll be great, more money for more cameras and new cars all round.

When i was a kid i had respect for the police, it wasn't unknown to receive a clip around the ear for doing a minor wrong from a copper. Now, sad to say, i view the police through the same eyes as these kids who have been giving them the runaround and will continue to do so in a game of cat and mouse for the forseable future.

And all the great PR or expensive spin isn't going to change that. And while most of the Government seems to be "On Message" with praising what they've done recently, i'm not sold and if i'm not sold, neither is anyone with half a brain listening to the same old shit.

Sadly this country is on it's knees on virtually every level and i don't know about you, but time for political parties talking about it and justifying their jobs is over. Personally, i'd like to see them roll up their sleeves and do some fucking work, not because it looks good in a photo opportunity for News Internationals opinionated rags.

BTW Saj, i don't want you to think this is an attack on you, this is an attack on the situation we just have mildly polar opposites of opinion.

Ty.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

as the "Sky generation " continue to critisise the youth which their own society has created the financial markets continue to plumet,,, the society which the young disenfranchised underclasses are supposed to respect marches on towards the precipise like a swarm of Lemings,,,,,,
and still the short sighted kneejerk reactions fill the Murdoch press ( propoganda machine ),,this should not surprise any longer as the mind set has been created and will continue to be fed.
i am however surprised at the reaction of Spandex,( why did i expect a more rational mature attitude from him ? ) .. sure the kids want a new pair of trainers or shell suit,,, has he never wanted another pair of shoes or another suit,, but you do not go and steal them from your neighbour,,, why ? because you respect him, together you have worked to build a better place to co habitate,, not exploited and used and discarded when you no longer need him,,,, why expect people, children or otherwise, to respect a society which does not respect them,,, 
and some people, well inteded i am sure ??, suggest water cannon , corporal punishment etc etc for the perpitrators of the riots,, be aware that the countries who still use corporal punishment are the ones with the highest crime and murder rates!!!
i hope for the sake of our society and comunities that these knee jerk reactions are ignored, the situation is going to get worse not better unless the " Sky " hysteria is ignored and the real reasons for the unrest are dealt with in a responsible manner,,,, 
if a kettle is boiling over, it may help to put a stone on the lid to keep it on for a while,, then maybe tape the top on, and when that stops working perhaps the top can be welded on,,,,but eventually these short sighted " cures " will fail and eventaully the kettle will explode,,, deal with the cause ....


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> as the "Sky generation " continue to critisise the youth which their own society has created the financial markets continue to plumet,,, the society which the young disenfranchised underclasses are supposed to respect marches on towards the precipise like a swarm of Lemings,,,,,,
> and still the short sighted kneejerk reactions fill the Murdoch press ( propoganda machine ),,this should not surprise any longer as the mind set has been created and will continue to be fed.
> i am however surprised at the reaction of Spandex,( why did i expect a more rational mature attitude from him ? ) .. sure the kids want a new pair of trainers or shell suit,,, has he never wanted another pair of shoes or another suit,, but you do not go and steal them from your neighbour,,, why ? because you respect him, together you have worked to build a better place to co habitate,, not exploited and used and discarded when you no longer need him,,,, why expect people, children or otherwise, to respect a society which does not respect them,,,
> and some people, well inteded i am sure ??, suggest water cannon , corporal punishment etc etc for the perpitrators of the riots,, be aware that the countries who still use corporal punishment are the ones with the highest crime and murder rates!!!
> ...


Roddy stay on the forum and you will see that certain peeps like spandy only jump on posts and criticize or pick holes in your post, but can't actually think of an intelligent topic to post himself dohh


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> but can't actually think of an intelligent topic to post himself dohh


oh, the irony!!


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> Perhaps it has something to with the abolishment of corporal punishment issued in schools and by the courts, or perhaps because their parents are shite at parenting or perhaps is all has something to do with the human rights act. Or perhaps all of them


+10. The "disaffected youth" have never, ever had it so good. Ridiculous benefits to lean on, free excellent schooling, vastly improving further education possibilities, and most of them aren't even old enough to know what long term unemployment even means. So what do they do with all this opportunity for success?

Drop out, join a crew, Carry a knife or worse, rob, loot, assault, and point at everyone else around them shouting "it's their fault - what chance did I have?".

There's no responsibility instilled in them, for their actions. Something (even mild) corporal punishment drums home at an early age.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

My views on a lot of subjects tend to be 'coloured' by my upbringing and early experiences and I suspect this is the case for the majority. I was born and brought up in a smallish village and taught right from wrong by my parents by both example and by punishment. I don't think that I was any different from anyone else at the time, we got bored and did some things that make me cringe now but we never caused any real trouble for anyone. As unbelievable as it sounds in this day and age, I was allowed to have a air rifle for my sixth birthday and by the time I was ten used to go shooting with a 12 bore shotgun by myself. I was considered responsible enough by my parents and landowners to do this. 
We didn't have half of the oportunities open to youngsters to-day (and yes I am sounding like my father/grandfather) yet a lot of them don't take these oportunities. They say that they are not given any respect, I was always tought respect is earned and not a right and this is still true in this day and age. 
I have seen and heard a lot of them on TV trying to justify why they did what they did and none of these 'explanations' came any where near to justification IMO. Amongst them where 'It was against the police', 'We can't afford to buy these things', 'Vat has gone up' (WTF) and so on.
I believe that punishment should equal the crime but, we as a society seem to have gone soft on this idea and as I have no faith in the police/CPS/courts to prosecute the perpetrators of the last few nights riots, I believe that the majority will get away with their crimes with little or no punishment. I don't believe that there is a solution to all of this without some radical reforms to our society and laws and that is what parliament is supposed to do. Unfortunately I have now got back to last years top news of politicians and lying (expenses).


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

STTink said:


> Sadly this country is on it's knees on virtually every level and i don't know about you, but time for political parties talking about it and justifying their jobs is over. Personally, i'd like to see them roll up their sleeves and do some fucking work, not because it looks good in a photo opportunity for News Internationals opinionated rags.
> 
> BTW Saj, i don't want you to think this is an attack on you, this is an attack on the situation we just have mildly polar opposites of opinion.
> 
> Ty.


I appreciate that, I didn't think it was an attack on me mate. 

Overall I think we have similar views to be honest....and I definitely agree on the country being on its knees! Something needs to done NOW!

Saj


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Pensive666 said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps it has something to with the abolishment of corporal punishment issued in schools and by the courts, or perhaps because their parents are shite at parenting or perhaps is all has something to do with the human rights act. Or perhaps all of them
> ...


Did anyone see the BBC news last night, the woman outside the shopping centre with her brood?
She was saying because we treated them like scum they acted like it.
But what got me was when the guy walking past said it was no excuse for their behaviour.
One of the kids, could have been no more than 12 years old piped up "there talking to us not you".

Now, if my old man had caught me talking to an adult like that he would have dragged me to the nearest river and fucking drowned me. That's what you're fighting, these broods with fucking pikey attitdues.

Like you say, no responsibility instilled in them at a young age.
But then political correctness by loony liberals stopped parents from having the proper ability to punish their children a long time ago, same with the schools.
Personally if that kid had spoken to me like that on national tv or not, he would have got one around the fucking side of the head because right now, in court, i'm pretty sure i'd have the backing of the people that can see what the common issue is.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> i am however surprised at the reaction of Spandex,( why did i expect a more rational mature attitude from him ? ) .. sure the kids want a new pair of trainers or shell suit,,, has he never wanted another pair of shoes or another suit,, but you do not go and steal them from your neighbour,,, why ? because you respect him, together you have worked to build a better place to co habitate,, not exploited and used and discarded when you no longer need him,,,, why expect people, children or otherwise, to respect a society which does not respect them


You and many other people here and on the news keep talking about 'respect' but I don't think it has much to do with what we're seeing on the streets. There are plenty of people who I have absolutely no respect for, but I don't steal from them - so it can't be respect that stops me doing things that are wrong. I'd like to be able to pretend that the reason I never really got into trouble as a kid was because of my strong morals, but I know that's not true. Ultimately, when I was a teenager, the thing that stopped be breaking the law was fear of the consequences. The thing is though, the consequences I feared weren't from the Police (I don't remember respecting them particularly and I was smart enough to know I wasn't going to go to prison at that age) they were from my parents. I had friends who were always in trouble with the school and the Police, but even they didn't mess with their parents (and their parents were very quiet, calm and friendly, not belt-wielding monsters who ruled their children through fear).

So, I think the question is, why don't parents control their kids from an early age? It's not down to one government, as there have been lots of different governments spanning the last few generations (and it has to be more than one generation. If parents are crap now, then that's the fault of their parents and their parents parents).


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> So, I think the question is, why don't parents control their kids from an early age? It's not down to one government, as there have been lots of different governments spanning the last few generations (and it has to be more than one generation. If parents are crap now, then that's the fault of their parents and their parents parents).


I think it's down to much busier lives. Nowadays both parents work so they can pay the bills. Employers expect more loyalty and flexibility and all these elements combine to give parents less time to spend with their kids. To compensate they ply them with Playstations, TVs, computers, phones - you name it. This creates a certain amount of peer pressure in schools because to be part of the 'gang' you have to have the same things.

It makes me laugh. When I was at school we hated wearing uniforms. Nowadays few kids have to, yet they strive to all look the same when they're not at school. Certain brands cut it, others don't. These brands become expensive because the manufacturers cash in on the caché and put these goods out of reach of all but the richest. So what do they do, they steal them or steal the money to buy them.

I never had money as child. Trying to get my Dad to give me pocket money was a joke, so I did a paper round. If I wanted something I used to save for it. I used to go fruit picking too - anything to earn a few bob.

The problem is now these kids think it's their god given right to have everything now and sod the consequences. They're so brazen about it because they know there is scant chance of them being caught or prosecuted. Respect for other people or their property doesn't come into it. They relish in the damage and hurt they do. Otherwise why video it on their mobiles and then upload it to YouTube and FaceBook etc?

Look at 'black' music. Listen to the lyrics. Watch 'black' music videos and see how they flash their bling and 'sex up' their women. Look at the violence and abuse in some video games. It all gets thrust upon the young today. Even the daily dose of anger in programmes such as 'EastEnders' can have a profound effect on these people because they don't experience what most people regard as 'normal' life. This IS normal life to them and they emulate it by what we have seen these past few days.

I don't know what the solution is. Parents need to spend more quality time with their kids for sure, but not just taking them to McDonalds or out to buy the latest video game. They need to do things with their kids. Build something, go fishing, hire a boat, anything that involves some stimulation of the mind, creativity with the hands and hopefully less dumbing of the brain.

Cheers

rich


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Put a quota on the amount of kids families can have, and ensure any family wanting kids are means tested first - do you have the money to support them? do you have the intellect to support them? can you look after yourself? do you respect your neighbours? how close is the Mother & Father? will the Father dissappear once kid is born etc - have him sign a declaration to agree to always be there for the kid/s

That'll put an end to this nonsense!


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

leenx said:


> Put a quota on the amount of kids families can have, and ensure any family wanting kids are means tested first - do you have the money to support them? do you have the intellect to support them? can you look after yourself? do you respect your neighbours? how close is the Mother & Father? will the Father dissappear once kid is born etc - have him sign a declaration to agree to always be there for the kid/s
> 
> That'll put an end to this nonsense!


I like that, it's crossed my mind. Politicians won't go for it, neither will the civil liberties groups.
I do like the idea of docking benefits and stopping child benefits for kids that do come in front of the courts, lets see if that causes an outbreak of parental responsibility.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> I never had money as child. Trying to get my Dad to give me pocket money was a joke, so I did a paper round. If I wanted something I used to save for it. I used to go fruit picking too - anything to earn a few bob.
> 
> The problem is now these kids think it's their god given right to have everything now and sod the consequences.
> rich


Kids are easily lead and a lot of this is down to monkey see monkey do.
Like you said about Rap music, but then we had punk, were we any different?

The dream of anarchy in the UK, well, now we're older and now we have it, maybe we got what we wished for. :?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

STTink said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Put a quota on the amount of kids families can have, and ensure any family wanting kids are means tested first - do you have the money to support them? do you have the intellect to support them? can you look after yourself? do you respect your neighbours? how close is the Mother & Father? will the Father dissappear once kid is born etc - have him sign a declaration to agree to always be there for the kid/s
> ...


Signed that petition yesterday. Made me feel a little better


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

" never had money as child. Trying to get my Dad to give me pocket money was a joke, so I did a paper round. If I wanted something I used to save for it. I used to go fruit picking too - anything to earn a few bob."

Me too! Today's society is now about wanting something and wanting something now and doing anything to get it! - Disgraceful, I feel the media / celeb culture / football stars etc all should take part of the blame, as well as the families these orrible rats came out of, and not to mention those Looney lefters who wanted Police on trial for almost anything, the taking away of Police enforcement and respect and the sloppy law courts giving "community service" and piddly little fines so that these yobs would be doing the same thing the next day. :twisted:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

leenx said:


> " never had money as child. Trying to get my Dad to give me pocket money was a joke, so I did a paper round. If I wanted something I used to save for it. I used to go fruit picking too - anything to earn a few bob."


We had nothing, not even money for school uniforms.
But i cant say i never went without what was needed at home.

I never had any money as a kid, but then thanks to this fucking Hodgkins disease i can happily quote Seasick Steve, "I started with nothing and i've got most of it left" :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Been busy...






Cheers

Rich


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Rusty,, please, please,, " both parents working " !!!!!!!!!!! are you having a laugh mate,,, most of these parents have not been able to get a decent job in generations !!!! they are excluded from main stream society,, that is a major part of the problem ,,,,, 
this forum seems to be full of right wing fascist extreemists !!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Rusty,, please, please,, " both parents working " !!!!!!!!!!! are you having a laugh mate,,, most of these parents have not been able to get a decent job in generations !!!! they are excluded from main stream society,, that is a major part of the problem ,,,,,
> this forum seems to be full of right wing fascist extreemists !!!!


roddy your talking lower class not middle class both working parents i think


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

gazzer1964 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Rusty,, please, please,, " both parents working " !!!!!!!!!!! are you having a laugh mate,,, most of these parents have not been able to get a decent job in generations !!!! they are excluded from main stream society,, that is a major part of the problem ,,,,,
> ...


there were very few middle class kids rioting on your streets, and any who were were not there for free trainers,, they had a very different agenda


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

You wouldn't find the kids doing anything like that over here in Northern Ireland. Our police are way to hard for them to fuck about with :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> You wouldn't find the kids doing anything like that over here in Northern Ireland. Our police are way to hard for them to fuck about with :roll:


+ fucking 1..........did southern ireland with work........they dont mess about lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> Rusty,, please, please,, " both parents working " !!!!!!!!!!! are you having a laugh mate,,, most of these parents have not been able to get a decent job in generations !!!! they are excluded from main stream society,, that is a major part of the problem ,,,,,
> this forum seems to be full of right wing fascist extreemists !!!!


Roddy, I don't pretend to fully understand the root causes of the riots, I'm not an expert. But this is about self-restraint and discipline isn't it? There's plenty wrong with the world I live in and if I had the inclination, I'd share some of my own current experiences and utter frustration with dealing with the 'establishment'.

But, I still don't go out looting other people's property or smashing it up. That can't be the right way to draw attention to your plight and nor is behaving like a complete moron on TV whilst trying to get a point over.

As I have said in earlier posts on this subject, I hope something is done to establish the reasons why this rioting has flared up. I don't mean notional reasons either - just pure facts based on actual evidence. It's no good us just making assumptions about their living conditions (that includes you too) because unless you truly live it, how can you possibly know what to do about it?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

R80RTT said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > Bet eBay gets a hammering over the next few weeks
> ...


eBay...Guaranteed :wink:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

antcole said:


> ...... oh and if this is even remotely linked to the events surrounding the shooting of a certain someone over the weekend, i have ZERO sympathy for that whatsoever.
> 
> Sympathy, in my book, can be found between SHIT and SYPHILLIS.
> 
> ...



















Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

This all kicked off in the cradle :wink:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Spandex said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Incredible   ,,, the same reactionery purile drivel from a ill informed populace,, THINK !!! why is it happening ??? why are so many of the young people intent on destroying their own comunitiies ?? !!! but maybe dont bother,, just keep on , as the OP says, watching Murdochs Sky television , !! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] polouting the country and muddying the waters with the establishment agenda,,,,
> ...


A free TV and some new trainers?...next stop Middlesbrough...then Hartlepool :lol:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Roddy, you are too kind. The rioters have not taken advantage of our excellent education system but they have taken advantage of our excellent benefit system, National Health Service and housing to name three; I'm sure there are more. They are the end product of their own self inflicted misery and are unemployable for the most part. The previous generations were exactly the same. What chance have the present generation to match up to what is needed to be like you and me?

At the end of the day it would take a hundred years, maybe hundreds of years, of correct behaviour to right this mess. I was born in an area of deprivation. There were six children. Not that long ago a feature on TV highlighted the fact that you could buy a house in one of the worst streets for £5,000. All of us did well and never got involved in this rubbish. I once owned a Ferrari Dino. Talk about rising from the ashes...

You can all laugh till your sides split but I can tell you that in those days people did not want to offend the Big Man Upstairs, by doing 'wrong'. It's situations like this, and what is happening world wide, that tempts me to think we are in fact descended from the apes and not created by a supreme creator.

Amen :roll:  :lol:

Joe


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

[quote="TTCool"and what is happening world wide, that tempts me to think we are in fact descended from the apes and not created by a supreme creator.

Amen :roll:  :lol:

Joe[/quote]

Being a creationist i resent that remark. :lol:


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

I had seen some strange photos in the news of about things going on in London - (sorry I couldn't resist they are just to funny)


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

This is what 13 yrs of Labour gets you,hand wringing PC crap gone mad.Given too much on a plate for doing fuck all and now thinking they are owed something because they are too fucking lazy to get off their arses and find a job.
Extra 3mill ppl in this country since 2001,they aint all Polish builders are they.Dont forget Gordon Brown sold half our gold for fuck all and now its coming up to £2500 an ounce.Plus he signed us up to the Lisbon Treaty without a promised referendum.
Bring back National Service,the birch and only let people in who are going to contribute to our economy ie if they have made their way thru Europe and have nothing then give em a 1 way ticket back to where they came from,dont hand em a fuckin 4 bedroom house and benefits.
Fuckin Blair and Brown make me puke bile if I even think of the gutless c****.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Chubster said:


> This is what 13 yrs of Labour gets you,hand wringing PC crap gone mad.Given too much on a plate for doing fuck all and now thinking they are owed something because they are too fucking lazy to get off their arses and find a job.
> Extra 3mill ppl in this country since 2001,they aint all Polish builders are they.Dont forget Gordon Brown sold half our gold for fuck all and now its coming up to £2500 an ounce.Plus he signed us up to the Lisbon Treaty without a promised referendum.
> Bring back National Service,the birch and only let people in who are going to contribute to our economy ie if they have made their way thru Europe and have nothing then give em a 1 way ticket back to where they came from,dont hand em a fuckin 4 bedroom house and benefits.
> Fuckin Blair and Brown make me puke bile if I even think of the gutless c****.


i assume that was supposed to be some sort of joke,,, surelly even the thickest skinned narrowest minded would be embarresed to come out with that sort of crap now,,


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> surelly even the thickest skinned narrowest minded would be embarresed to come out with that sort of crap now,,


With a name like 'Chubster' I have to laugh at that comment... :lol:


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

roddy said:


> Chubster said:
> 
> 
> > This is what 13 yrs of Labour gets you,hand wringing PC crap gone mad.Given too much on a plate for doing fuck all and now thinking they are owed something because they are too fucking lazy to get off their arses and find a job.
> ...


Care to point out the untruths in my post.................good luck with that.

Ps will be much easier without the rose tinted glasses on


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i am not going to start picking faults with a statement from someone who is obviously not interested in knowing the answeres, if he was he would know them by now,, but to say,, there is a discusion on ch 4 just now, usual rubish, but some young chap , before he was shouted down managed to say, 1% of the population owns 30% of the wealth in this country,,, let that be a start in your search for knowledge


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

roddy said:


> i am not going to start picking faults with a statement from someone who is obviously not interested in knowing the answeres, if he was he would know them by now,, but to say,, there is a discusion on ch 4 just now, usual rubish, but some young chap , before he was shouted down managed to say, 1% of the population owns 30% of the wealth in this country,,, let that be a start in your search for knowledge


I asked you to point out the untruths in my post which means I required some answers from you regarding your statement.
I sense from the above quote that you are unable to carry out my request and thus can find nothing wrong in my PERSONAL statement.
If you cannot back up your posts with rational arguments please stop with the badly spelt rambling replies.
By your grammar and spelling I am guessing that you are soon to go to Comprehensive school or a 50yr old using predictive text from a new mobile phone.
Also I looked at my atlas and Peterhead doesnt have !!! after it.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

STTink said:


>


+1 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

even though I hate fucking popcorn... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hand bags at dawn.............chubster weighing in at 15 stone 12lb and roddy weighing in at 7lb 4oz..........ROUND TWO ding ding


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> hand bags at dawn.............chubster weighing in at 15 stone 12lb and roddy weighing in at 7lb 4oz..........ROUND TWO ding ding


Well, as I said, I know Roddy. He's got some bollocks and he'll be back to chew with the Chubster! :lol:


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > hand bags at dawn.............chubster weighing in at 15 stone 12lb and roddy weighing in at 7lb 4oz..........ROUND TWO ding ding
> ...


I have fired up my spellchecker and await any incoming replies.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > hand bags at dawn.............chubster weighing in at 15 stone 12lb and roddy weighing in at 7lb 4oz..........ROUND TWO ding ding
> ...


excrement rich i hope so havnt seen a proper scrap since charlie lost 20p in the forum coffee machine and burst into tears then kicked 5hit out of the microwave for doing a ping when finished


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Chubster said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


Just keep it friendlyish... :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Chubster said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


you need spell checker for basic words??? roddy eat him alive just add words over five letters and he's footed lol

pass the popcorn rich m8


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

[/quote]
you need spell checker for basic words??? roddy eat him alive just add words over five letters and he's footed lol

pass the popcorn rich m8 [/quote]

-Spellchecker does not recognise "footed"-


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

[/quote]

Just keep it friendlyish... :wink:[/quote]

Always do mate 

Nothing like a bit of anonymous internet duelling to pass the time


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

you need spell checker for basic words??? roddy eat him alive just add words over five letters and he's footed lol

pass the popcorn rich m8 [/quote]



Chubster said:


> -Spellchecker does not recognise "footed"-


it's a recent sexual preference that Bill Gates has yet to experience. :wink:


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> you need spell checker for basic words??? roddy eat him alive just add words over five letters and he's footed lol
> 
> pass the popcorn rich m8





Chubster said:


> -Spellchecker does not recognise "footed"-


it's a recent sexual preference that Bill Gates has yet to experience. :wink:[/quote]

I thought he meant "fooked" and was wondering how he got so far away from the "k" on the keyboard lol.
Thought we had a webbed hand person in our midst.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Chubster said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > you need spell checker for basic words??? roddy eat him alive just add words over five letters and he's footed lol
> ...


I thought he meant "fooked" and was wondering how he got so far away from the "k" on the keyboard lol.
Thought we had a webbed hand person in our midst.[/quote]

:lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh my............does he really want to take on the gazz on a sat night me wonders. cracks knuckles for keyboard war to commence 8)


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

you need spell checker for basic words??? roddy eat him alive just add words over five letters and he's footed lol

pass the popcorn rich m8 [/quote]

-Spellchecker does not recognise "footed"-[/quote]

Does it recognise "fisted?"


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

STTink said:


> you need spell checker for basic words??? roddy eat him alive just add words over five letters and he's footed lol
> 
> pass the popcorn rich m8


-Spellchecker does not recognise "footed"-[/quote]

Does it recognise "fisted?"[/quote]
my mrs does lost 5 watches this year alone :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

@ Gazz, can you get my G shock back, i thought i left it at the gym.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

? foreign language :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> ? foreign language :lol:


G Shock, it's a cheap watch i cant afford to replace, a gym is somewhere you go to keep fit as opposed to a Jim, where you go to to try an alternative lifestyle.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

dohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sTTink had me again.......starting to dislike this fella lol


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

STTink said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > ? foreign language :lol:
> ...


Ermmm  :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


he didnt mean you jim of course bud, well i hope he didnt sir


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I certainly don't live an alternative lifestyle or at least I don't think I do :? Perhaps it was STTink's spellchecker and he meant to say gym


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> I certainly don't live an alternative lifestyle or at least I don't think I do :? Perhaps it was STTink's spellchecker and he meant to say gym


err nope read back m8 lol


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly don't live an alternative lifestyle or at least I don't think I do :? Perhaps it was STTink's spellchecker and he meant to say gym
> ...


Ooooh errrrr


----------

